# Bunker Hill group pics



## annie44 (Feb 14, 2007)

I have recently added a few more Bunker Hill Pickle bottles to my collection, so I thought I would post a couple of pictures!


----------



## annie44 (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks to Ron (and Taz) for the smaller sizes!


----------



## frank (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice pic of the bunkerhill jars they look sweet. !!!!!!!![]


----------



## epgorge (Feb 14, 2007)

Great Skilton and Footes. My favorite. I only have two. One a honey amber and the other a yellow, but smaller. There are many shades of yeallow. It looks like an olive there in the first picture. I am qite impressed, annie. Thanks for the eye candy. 

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Feb 14, 2007)

In fact, that one from Taz was almost sitting on my window sill. 

 Joel


----------



## annie44 (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks Frank and Joel!  Joel, do you have a picture of your smaller yellow one?  How tall is it?


----------



## epgorge (Feb 14, 2007)

About 6 and a quarter inches. It ws hard to bend over to look as I had to shovel my car out of the 30 inches of snow we got today and are still getting. 
 Ep

 It is the one on the right. Yeah obviously. I ma constantly lookng to update mine particularly olive green. Yours looks almost emerald green in the picture. 

 Does anyone have any for sale? God, there I go again. What an addiction. I need to take the ten steps.

 Joel


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Feb 14, 2007)

OK Cindy, you got to quit with all these great , different , collections!  [] Love the Bunker Hills, along with your demi's, AND your mineral waters!  Where's the cobalt blob top sodas?[] Kelley


----------



## epgorge (Feb 14, 2007)

Kelly,
 I don't know about cindy but soda's and even blob tops were too many for me to learn about, then. I am finding much interest in them now as I find them quite a bit. I probably have let some doozies go by me and didn't even know it. Hutches are abundant up here. I just don't know which ones to look for.

 Gold rush and western day California Whiskeys are my newest allure.

 Joel


----------



## capsoda (Feb 15, 2007)

Great lookin set of Bunkers Cindy.

 Hey Joel, looks like you got a good start.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah Joel, I love the colored sodas but we don't see to many of them in this neck of the woods. I would really love to have some of those awesome colored torpedo's that Chris (Baltbottles) has amassed in his career. Kelley


----------



## epgorge (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Marshall Dillon, 
 Why not email me a list of the ones to watch for and I will find them in the little barn and yard sales and get back to you with a picture and how much they want for them. Id'e be happy to help you increase your collection.

 I do find that certain areas have an abundance of one bottle, while other geogrphies have an abundance of another. Sounds like we may be onto something here. Where can I see Chris's bottle so I can get an idea of what to look for?

 I can't wait to get digging again. Right now all I am digging is about 28 inches of snow.
 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Feb 15, 2007)

Cap, 

 I did a double take on your post. Had to make sure you said what you said. [8|]

 Ep


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Joel, thanks for the heads up on the teal torp. Right now I'm saving everything until Glass Works auction is over. I don't really have a list on the Torps as I haven't started collecting them. I just think they are a cool bottle. Look up Baltbottles in the members list and go to his homepage. Those beauties are right up front. His are all Baltimore torps and it would be a fortuitus day indeed to find a few of those at a yard sale![] If I could be so lucky!  Thanks,  Kelley


----------



## woody (Feb 15, 2007)

Now you need to get a Bunker Hill fruit jar to add to your collection.[]


----------



## annie44 (Feb 15, 2007)

Is there such a thing as a Bunker Hill fruit jar??


----------



## woody (Feb 15, 2007)

I dug one here in NH a couple of summers ago.

 It is listed in the Red Book of Fruit jars in amber, but the one I dug was aqua in color.
 Unfortunately, the one I dug was broken. It was a quart size jar, though.


----------



## epgorge (Feb 15, 2007)

Woody, 
 You need to be careful what info you give Annie, especially about Bunker hill.

 I have been looking for a Bunker Hill Monument Pickle Bottle. They have been too pricey every time I have found one.
 Joel


----------



## frank (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey epgorge do you have a pic of the bunkerhill fruitjar ?


----------



## epgorge (Feb 16, 2007)

That would be Woody, Frank! Or check with the Bunker Hill girl. She probably has one by now.
 Ep


----------



## woody (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't have a picture, Frank, but I did leave it laying on a stump at a dump I was digging.
 I might go back this spring and get it to show how rare this fruit jar is.
 It isn't even listed in the Red Book in aqua color.


----------



## frank (Feb 16, 2007)

Thank's woody if you can get the pic. I think  found one last year mixed in with broken mason jars and peanut jars . I was pull out a bed frame from the 1880 and some rusted piece of the frame hit the jar ! I rolled jar down hill[]


----------



## bearswede (Feb 18, 2007)

Here's the one Cindy needs to round out her collection...ROR...





  Ron


----------



## annie44 (Feb 18, 2007)

No kidding, Ron!  I'll take that one, or any color of the lighthouse that I can find!  I saw a display of those at the Baltimore bottle show last year, which is where I bought my light green Bunker Hill.  I'll see what I can find this year!


----------

